# mangrove plant (tree)



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking for a brunch of mangrove plants.does anyone know who has it ?Thanks


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact a member on this forum named: JamesHurst

He definitely has some - great quality !


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I also have them in the for sale section.
cheers,
m


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking for the one with leave on it and for saltwater only.Thanks


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

simba said:


> I am looking for the one with leave on it and for saltwater only.Thanks


I have lots that are 12-24" tall with leaves and a full ball of roots. No pods or stems.


----------

